
YourExtraLife: An iOS app. to complete real-life challenges - omikronn
http://thenextweb.com/apps/2013/07/04/yourextralife-this-ios-game-lets-you-progress-by-completing-real-life-challenges/?utm_source=HackerNews&utm_medium=share%2Bbutton&utm_content=YourExtraLife%3A%20This%20iOS%20game%20lets%20you%20progress%20by%20completing%20real-life%20challenges&utm_campaign=social%2Bmedia
======
pedalpete
Congrats to the team that made this. It's a very interesting space to be in, I
think they've got a huge challenge ahead of them, but I commend them on the
way they have gone about doing this.

Years ago I started working on a similar app which I called "Quest-a-day"
which tried to get people to do something interesting and memorable every day.

I wonder if their initial challenges are enough to really engage users at the
early stages. I suspect somebody isn't going to feel really good about liking
a charity page, or taking photos of the ingredients of their favorite dish.
It's easy enough, but is it really a big enough trigger to get you to want to
come back?

Either way, best of luck to them, hopefully they'll let the community add the
tasks and the app will become more self-directed.

